

Pandora betters last.fm in the iPhone music war - procyon
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/16/pandora-will-win-iphone-war-heres-why

======
PieSquared
I think Pandora also betters last.fm in the PC "music war". For me at least,
Last.fm hasn't really been able to consistently find songs I like, and after a
while strayed off into stuff I didn't. Pandora on the other hand, caught most
of my preferences within a day or two and actually gives music I like.

